# How did you come up with your user name?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've noticed that many of you have some interesting user names and it has got me wondering where some of them came from. Some like mine (initials, year of birth) are obvious, but I'm guessing that others have an interesting story behind them. What's yours?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

its my name


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine was pretty easy


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

When I was a preschooler, I recognized some basic words from my story books, and I knew my initials. Putting my first initial together with Pooh (as in Winnie-the-Pooh) I got Mooh, which I figured spelled Mike. (Yeah, I know, given my love of fishing, Pike would have been cooler.) Anyway, I inscribed Mooh with red crayon on anything that didn't move, and it can still be found on the underside of what was my parent's dining room table. In adulthood I've used it on and off as a means to identify what's mine, as my online handle for as long as I've had the internet, and it's been my family's pet name for me all my life. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

When I first signed up to a guitar related forum and was posed with the creation of a handle I happened to be suffering a bout of back issues. In this case my hamstring was rather painful that day and I was feeling rather held back from what I wanted to do. In a flash of brilliance I also saw the name as describing both how I was feeling at the time as well as how I perceive my playing ability as I'm my own worst critic. The play on words with "strung" relating to the guitar made it a lock.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

'We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit.' Aristotle.

Years ago at work, the company asked people to submit 'teamwork' sayings. I chose 
this. It was posted on the wall and someone put an 'L' in front of Aristotle's name.

Larry.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Captain Ahab's mad harpoonist....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

type of guitar, obviously, but also what the sack of flesh we call a human is without a soul.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Captain Ahab's mad harpoonist....


I thought your nickname had something to do with one of these...































[video=youtube;oCuQQcISZTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCuQQcISZTM[/video]


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> I thought your nickname had something to do with one of these...


Yes, well most people would think that... Although Dirk Benedict was my fav "actor" on Battlestar and I do love my Grande non fat, no whip triple white Mocha, Alas, it was Moby Dick. Can't imagine how you got yours.... LOL!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

My initials are IRC.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> My initials are IRC.


Hey, Hey! Internet Relay Chat!!! LOL I'm showing my age!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine is not creative at all. I have a MIJ 335 copy made by "Greco".

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

My name is Marvin. Back in the day playing hockey, "Swervin Mervin" Haggler was the rage. My defense partner started calling me Swervin and it stuck. When I went to use it as a handle on a different forum it was already taken, so I added the year I was born. Hence, Swervin55. Now you know just about everything there is to know about me. 

Swervin


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My parents gave it to me when I was born, though I think it got mangled when I first registered here. I think there is a member here who goes by what appears to be my name flipped around, but in his case, "Hammer" is an adjective referring to Hamilton, or being a Hamiltonian. I try and use my own name on all forums or news sites I might post on, though sometimes the space between first and last gets lost, or in this case, only the first initial makes it through. Abandoned all other usernames in 1993. I strive to be boring.

Mark Hammer


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

The name of one of my favorite amplifiers.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my buddies back in the states who also ride, started to call me "easy rider" when i bought my first bike. it quickly morphed into cheesy rider, and stuck like glue. i changed the spelling to suit the interwebz. 
in my old stomping grounds almost no one calls me paul. not even my pastor! hahahaha 
i've had several nicknames over the years but cheezyrider fits the best. if you go into other forums and see the names 
_sonofgumby, diaperhead, zombo13 or kumachan_, that's me too.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Hey, Hey! Internet Relay Chat!!! LOL I'm showing my age!


I came (slightly) before the technology.  There's my age.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a huge Neil Young fan but I disagree with the lyrics "It's better to burn out than fade away".
I prefer the later. 

I'm 55 too, so I'm well on my way.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Before my recent career change due to the tanking economy a few years ago I had started working in the electrical field right out of high school, got called Short Circuit ever since.

Mark


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Back when I worked at Sears in my teens I was taking a dump in the bathroom, I looked down and saw the drain on the floor, the brand on it was ZURN  Every now and then poeple tell me they saw my name in the bathroom in some bar/restaurant


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just got tired of coming up with online names after having been online since 95, so I decided it was time to use my nickname. Still not my real name but it's what I've been called since I was born.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

When I joined the forum I was using predominantly Washburn guitars...since then two were stolen, so maybe I need a new name.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First name + last initial + can(ada)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I once worked with a very, very good guitar player who got called "Fingers" it seemed appropriate that I be granted a similar yet correctly descriptive moniker. The numbers represent my birthyear.....or my IQ ........ or maybe my age ........... best nine holes ........... or number of partners .... the last time the Leafs won the Cup? ...... one of those


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I once worked with a very, very good guitar player who got called "Fingers" it seemed appropriate that I be granted a similar yet correctly descriptive moniker. The numbers represent my birthyear.....or my IQ ........ or maybe my age ........... best nine holes ........... or number of partners .... the last time the Leafs won the Cup? ...... one of those


The Leafs last cup was in '67. The Habs won it in '56. Maybe it's the partners thing, lol.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i can't take credit. it was me mum and dad.


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

I used the Popeye rule - "I yams whats I yams" - to come up with mine....I was once told that I was a grumpy old pr*ck (okay maybe more than once), and I figured that while it was close to the truth, it was too harsh for public usage. Seeing as I am grumpy, old, and male, I found that grumpyoldman fit well. I use it on other forums, although I am not the only one who has chosen that name - I have often been surprised to find that "grumpyoldman" has already been taken when I try to sign up for other forums....

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The first time I logged onto a guitar forum (the old Harmony Central, circa 1997, when there was about 50 members), it asked me for a user name. I chose Pete, but apparently someone had already used that name, so I used what was then my logon id for my work computer. I wanted to use something I was sure I wouldn't forget. I've been using it ever since.

Sneaky was an old nickname I had back in the 70's, which of course came from Sneaky Pete Kleinow.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I chose mine because I'm Scottish - can't remember why I went with the singular. I think bagpipes might have been taken on whichever forum it was. And no, I don't play the bagpipes (or the bagpipe).


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

Painfully obvious.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

flattopterry said:


> Painfully obvious.


Not really. Do you play one, or wear one? Or both?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I built several cabs and amps sort of half-assed jokingly under the "GouldTone" brand (my last name is Gould) a few years back. Alas, they're all sold now except my original 1X12" prototype closed-back cab, which I'll probably never part with. Oh yeah, a Leslie cab also, but it doesn't bear the GouldTone brand/logo (but it may yet - ha ha...).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's what I ride.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

it is what it is.

Of course what arose from it is what my legal name has become.




Keeps


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Kenmac was a name I first started using in online forums way back in 1998. My first name is Ken and my last name starts with "Mc" but I thought "Mac" sounded better. I did try another username back in 2001 when I was briefly on the Harmony Central website (maybe 2 months tops before I gave up on that place) and that username was PRSGuy. I now have that under my username in the "Title" option.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Pretty easy! My dad's name is Ronald. When he was young he used to play in a hockey league in the North of Ontario and all his team mates called him Ron.
Back in my teens I called him Ron to make him piss! Now it's more of a joke, eaven my friend call him Ti (little)-Ron!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

QUOTE=Mooh;353481]The Leafs last cup was in '67. The Habs won it in '56. Maybe it's the partners thing, lol.

Peace, Mooh.[/QUOTE]

Really? Might just be my IQ then ...... could explain the gross over-estimation of partners too :food-smiley-004:[


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

bw66 said:


> Not really. Do you play one, or wear one? Or both?


Good point! Play one, Larrivee D03W black walnut flamed back and sides.
I don't have enough hair to wear one.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

flattopterry said:


> I don't have enough hair to wear one.


I feel your pain. Though, if I had to choose, I'd much rather play one anyways.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I like hockey. Learned it from this guy.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

organized a jam band a few years back for a friends party.........riff raff........as in a collection of undesireables............later modified it to be riff wrath, the name of my imaginary band.........somehow seems appropriate to describe my bass playing ability.....any one want an E ????.......cheers, Gerry


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

mostly an evolution, of different names - Chubba I think came from the fact that a group of friends used to use the word 'tubby' liberally to describe a number of things and people (including ourselves...lol) and evolved to that - also it's like a modified piece of Chewbacca (Chubbakah) - i've become kind of a Star Wars nerd, much reinforced by now having 2 sons...
Shortened to Chubba from Bunny the Funk (a shared username with my wife in our early Xbox days) to Chubba Funk (itself a derivative of the shortlived Thelonius Funk, abandoned for its obviousness and my oblivion to jazz), to Chubba...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mr. Matt is what my first students (at a Montessori school) called me, 1972 is the year of my birth. Boring eh!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I live in Sudbury, nuff said.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

My brother Peter was always called Pedro by my Dad whereas I was Wee John (and eventually Big John).
Once computer gaming started I used John on the high score table. One night Pedro sat down with me and he put me in as Jocko. I have been Jocko ever since. Its my e-mail, my personalised number plate and of course my user name.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I was totally into Ed "Big Daddy" Roth's artwork and custom hot rods when I was a kid and built tons of his "Rat Fink" plastic models. I was also a big fan of "Big Daddy" Don Garlits, a famous drag racer in the '50s and '60s. Surprisingly, about 10 years ago, my manager at work started calling me Big Daddy out of the blue (he said it was because I was his "go-to" guy) and it stuck. That became my handle on the first car forum I joined and every other forum since. I occasionally have to add the "underscore" when the name is already taken.










Don


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I took mine form the old TV movie, Zontar Thing from Venus
It's my favorite bad movie.
[video=youtube;AQEMuG7JggQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQEMuG7JggQ[/video]
I've used zontar as an online name & a computer game profile name off & on for years now. 

SCTV also did an episode with a character name Zontar running throughout it
[video=youtube;hJX5dXIdTNk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJX5dXIdTNk[/video]


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I mostly play blues, mostly... 


[video=youtube;KGDsmZVcxOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGDsmZVcxOg[/video]


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Back in highschool, I noticed that even though you had your segregated groups of Jocks, Geeks, Stoners and so on, the one thing they all had in common is listening to rock. 
Rock and roll does not discriminate! 
Any one can rock! 

ne1roc 

Back in 1986 when I put this on my license plate, you could only get 6 characters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

My nickname from high school bball days. I was blessed with "mad hops" as it is referred to these days and could execute a forearm cradle dunk, ala George Gervin, aka The Iceman. 

Also a slight reference to my home state as most of my countrymen think of it as the nation's icebox. 

I was really quite surprised it was available in all honesty, seeing as how Canada is home to such wondeful sporting pastimes (and presents) of ice hockey, curling, etc.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Parents gave it to me. I find using my real name on forums adds a level of checks and balances by removing the anonymity factor and makes me think about what I type and the content I post. I think that the way you behave online should always be a respectful representation of how you live and behave offline. Not using a handle makes it easy for me to follow that although there are still sites that I use that I have a different username as I signed up for them long ago and they are against changing usernames.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Ship of Fools was a really easy pick for me firstly because I loved the song and it was really easy to remember that I was a fool that was crazy, I should have trade marked it so no one else could use it because I have been the Ship of Fools for so long now that it sometimes replaces my real name ( not realy but you have to remember tha I am crazy ) now of course so many folks have attached them selfs to it that it is everywhere.
Hey Washburned I am curious as to what Washburns you have left in your collection, out of my 7 left 6 are Washburns and am still looking for a few others that very rarely come up for sale and of course a couple of others that I will never get to own, only because there were so few that were made that it would be impossible for me to obtain them ever.ship......well off to play one of them now


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Maybe you could change your user name from "Ship of Fools" to "Boatload of Crazy"...and trademark your new moniker...if you're crazy enough...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know Jimi it could have been to much purple haze in the 60's that fogged my brain.ship


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Luther Perkins soooo,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

I get a kick out of these threads.... My own handle is a multi-parter...Was in some microbiology class learning about diseases and such back in 2001, Xenopsylla Cheopis is the latin for the flea that spread the plague. I also started playing Everquest at that time; Xenopsylla was my necromancer, Cheopis was my druid. Started playing Robot Wars on PC, and The Cheopis was my bot (Xenopsylla was too long for the game to use). All my revisions sucked; CheopisI, CheopisII, and Cheopis III, but the CheopisIV was unstoppable!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Bump for the new doods.


----------



## kenehdn (Mar 8, 2006)

My name is Ken, born in Toronto...the rest of my user name should become apparent...eh?


----------

